# Installation of linux-c6-pixman-0.32.8  failed



## mdg (Aug 6, 2016)

Having trouble updating graphics/linux-c6-cairo.


```
uname -a

FreeBSD 10.0-STABLE #0 r267555: Thu Jun 19 11:24:31 CDT 2014  amd64
```

Using portmaster I eventually I get the below.

Any suggestions?


```
===>>> graphics/linux-c6-cairo >> x11/linux-c6-pixman (1/1)
]0;portmaster: graphics/linux-c6-cairo >> x11/linux-c6-pixman (1/1)
===>  Installing for linux-c6-pixman-0.32.8
===>  Checking if linux-c6-pixman already installed
===>   Registering installation for linux-c6-pixman-0.32.8 as automatic
Installing linux-c6-pixman-0.32.8...
pkg-static: linux-c6-pixman-0.32.8 conflicts with linux-c6-gtk2-2.24.23_2 (installs files into the same place).  Problematic file: /compat/linux/usr/lib/libpixman-1.so.0
*** Error code 70

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/x11/linux-c6-pixman

===>>> Installation of linux-c6-pixman-0.32.8 (x11/linux-c6-pixman) failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for x11/linux-c6-pixman failed
===>>> Aborting update
```


----------



## talsamon (Aug 6, 2016)

Have you tried deinstall  both and install it new?
On my system (10.3-RELEASE);

```
/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/linux-c6-gtk2]$ grep pix pkg-plist*
pkg-plist.i386:usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines/libpixmap.so
pkg-plist.x86_64:usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines/libpixmap.so
pkg-plist.x86_64:usr/lib64/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines/libpixmap.so
```

x11-toolkits/linux-c6-gtk2 has libpixmap, and no libpixman - please check this.

Btw, 10.0 is End-of-life.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 6, 2016)

I just deinstalled linux-c6-gtk2, because the last part of portmaster output (not shown above) said it was on the list of ports to be upgraded.


----------



## mdg (Aug 6, 2016)

Reinstalling linux-c6-gtk2 seemed to work.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 8, 2016)

```
FreeBSD 10.0-STABLE #0 r267555: Thu Jun 19 11:24:31 CDT 2014  amd64
```
Please update your system, it's more than 2 years out of date and not supported any more.


----------

